# Homemade Cottage Cheese~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, please! 
I read online that you could make homemade cottage cheese. I thought it used milk and vinegar that you set out for a few hours. Then separate the curds and whey and add salt. I've tried searching for it but I can't find it! Does anyone have a recipe or link for me? Thanks and have a great day


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Pour 1 gallon milk into a pot and bring to room temp over very low heat. I use a water bath method for this. Add in 1/2 cup cultured buttermilk then cover with cheesecloth to keep dust out. Don't smother with a lid or heavy towel which will create a musty flavor. Let sit maintaining the 75 - 85 degree temp until it clabbers about 16 - 18 hours. Once you get a clean break, cut your curbs into 2 - inch cubes. Using the water bath method (smaller pot set into a larger pot filled with water) heat cubes up to 115 very slowly. No faster than 2 degrees in 5 minutes. Stirring gently occasionally to prevent sticking together. The higher the temp, the more often you will need to stir. Hold at 115 for 30 minutes, again stirring occasionally. Let settle to the bottom (about 5 minutes) and pour thru a colander lined with cheese cloth. Once whey has mainly drained off, bring up the 4 corners and hang to finish draining 4 -5 hours. Once complete, you can add in salt and a little milk for a more commercial cottage cheese taste. Save your whey for other recipes or feed to the critters.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The first recipe on this page is the vinegar recipe. What is not mentioned is the straining in cheesecloth for a couple of hours -- I wouldn't skip this step. I prefer the buttermilk or rennet recipe, but have used the vinegar when in a hurry. 
http://www.thecookinginn.com/cottagecheese/cottagecheese3.html


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Maggie - my cottage cheese is made by slowly warming milk in a pot on the stove, adding the acid (vinegar usually), then pulling off the heat for an hour or so while the curds separate from the whey. After straining through a cheesecloth the consistency is fantastic but I must admit that even after the salt is added, the taste isn't great. I'm still struggling with the solution, but I am not fond of having to buy buttermilk or cream to complete the process. With the cost of both of these, I could have simply purchased the cottage cheese at the store.
Group - any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

SadieRenee said:


> Maggie - my cottage cheese is made by slowly warming milk in a pot on the stove, adding the acid (vinegar usually), then pulling off the heat for an hour or so while the curds separate from the whey. After straining through a cheesecloth the consistency is fantastic but I must admit that even after the salt is added, the taste isn't great. I'm still struggling with the solution, but I am not fond of having to buy buttermilk or cream to complete the process. With the cost of both of these, I could have simply purchased the cottage cheese at the store.
> Group - any suggestions would be appreciated.


Have you tried dipping the "curds" in clear cold water 2-3 times, gently. Also add a little "sweet milk" and stir in after draining....James


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

I haven't tried that yet but will give it a shot - thanks!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

This is just a suggestion. . . cultured buttermilk is not expensive really if you keep it going. I bought a pint and I think it was a little more than $2 back in January. Sterilized 4 quart jars and poured 1/2 cup in each jar, top off with milk (from the cow in my case), shake, leave at room temp 24 hours. Shake and put in refrigerator. . . still going strong. If you do this, your culture grows and you have more buttermilk. . . same as you do with yogurt, friendship bread, concept is the same. Key is to wash your jars in really hot soapy water with bleach. I keep batches going continuously, with cooking, cheese making and critter formula, it is a must have around in my house.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

danil54grl said:


> This is just a suggestion. . . cultured buttermilk is not expensive really if you keep it going. I bought a pint and I think it was a little more than $2 back in January. Sterilized 4 quart jars and poured 1/2 cup in each jar, top off with milk (from the cow in my case), shake, leave at room temp 24 hours. Shake and put in refrigerator. . . still going strong. If you do this, your culture grows and you have more buttermilk. . . same as you do with yogurt, friendship bread, concept is the same. Key is to wash your jars in really hot soapy water with bleach. I keep batches going continuously, with cooking, cheese making and critter formula, it is a must have around in my house.


Do you think you can use low fat dried milk for this rather than milk from the cow/store bought? Rehydrate it and add to the buttermilk? Anybody ever try this? Just wondering if it might work.

I'd be interested in trying this as dh loves cornbread and it's much better with buttermilk so I'd love to have some on hand.

Thanks


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I have heard of people making yogurt using the dried milk, so it would be interesting to see if it works. I just don't use the dried enough to say. They do make a dried buttermilk powder if you don't use it very often. I have seen it in mom's fridge before when I have gone for a visit.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I guess one way to find out is to just make it up and see what happens...and I'll let ya'll know! Thanks for the basic recipe.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Okey dokey, I m happy to report that you can use dried milk to make buttermilk. Tried it and just made bisquits with it...got two men who are happy campers in this house!

So there ya go!


----------

